# First visit to Canadian Rockies, which resort?



## janej (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm planning our first trip to Canadian Rockies.  We'd like to see Jasper, Banff, Lake Louise and anything nearby we have time to see.  I'd like to pick a resort to stay for a week.  Then add 2-3 days of hotel at the beginning/end.

I can get the Royal Club International at The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa, the Elkhorn at Falcon Crest or the Elkhorn at the Lodges.   I think location is the most important factor, then unit quality.  We probably won't have much time to enjoy the activities or resort amenity.  Which resort should I choose?

Many thanks for your help,

Jane


----------



## Aussie girl (Sep 11, 2008)

I have stayed at Falcon Crest and Lodges at Canmore as hotel visits not timeshare. The units at Falcon Crest are nicer in my opinion but I like that the lodges has an outdoor pool. Falcon Crest had airconditioning and the Lodges didn't. I would stay at both resorts again.


----------



## janej (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Aussie Girl,

Are Elkhorn at Falcon Crest and the Elkhorn at the Lodges just different sections of the same resort?

I can get studio at Falcon Crest or 2 bedroom at the Lodges.  Of course, the two bedroom will cause me a lot more points.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2008)

Stick with the Fairmonts as they are located in Banff, Lake Pouise, and Jasper.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 12, 2008)

The Fairmont's are arguably the best located hotels on earth. They are gorgeous and worth every penny of the rates they charge. But, anyone planning that should be aware of the rates they charge. Think $500+ for a hotel room during the summer. I'm going in October to the one in Jasper for a conference, and the rate on their website for an off-season weekend is $300.

Michael


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 12, 2008)

*Fairmounts are expensive!*



Steamboat Bill said:


> Stick with the Fairmonts as they are located in Banff, Lake Pouise, and Jasper.



They sure are, but are very pricey, without kitchen facilities.


----------



## Aussie girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jane,

Falcon Crest and the Lodges are two different properties. We have stayed in a hotel room at Falcon Crest and it had a kitchenette and at the lodges we had a two bedroom. You can read reviews on tripadvisor.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2008)

Read this thread

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68449

I enjoyed The Fox Suites in Banff and Patricia Lake Lodges (only request the new units) in Jasper.

I would probably recommend Lake Moraine Lodges as one of the MOST perfect spots if I visit again.

One recommendation - we loved the entire trip, but liked Banff the 'least" of the entire trip. I am not saying it was bad, mind you, it was just my least favorite of the entire area.

We loved Lake Moraine, Lake Louise, Lake Peyto, Icefields parkway, Bay Lake, Jasper, Hot springs, etc.

Too many tourists only visit Canmore and Banff and they miss the BEST part of this area.


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 13, 2008)

Because they are hotels.  

You get what you pay for in Banff and Lake Louise is simply stunning.  Expensive - yes but worth it for a couple of days and serves as an ideal base for day trips.



sjuhawk_jd said:


> They sure are, but are very pricey, without kitchen facilities.



Moraine Lake is quite amazing, particularly if you take some time there to move away from the main collection area for tourists.

The drive to the icefields is beautiful and if you stop along the way there are some quite incredible relatively short treks that are worth stopping for.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> They sure are, but are very pricey, without kitchen facilities.



This is one vacation where we never cooked in the room.


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 13, 2008)

janej said:


> Hi Aussie Girl,
> 
> Are Elkhorn at Falcon Crest and the Elkhorn at the Lodges just different sections of the same resort?
> 
> ...



Lodges is a different building than Falcon Crest.  FC is on the other side of the road behind Lodges.  FC only has studio units whereas Lodges are mostly 2BRs.  Summer can be warm and the units can get quite hot.  We had gone down in May, which is still cooler and off season but the rooms were very warm which required us to open a number of windows and doors.  We had the fans going at night to try to keep it cool.  The Lodges are a nice size with a king bed and two doubles in the 2nd BR.


----------



## Aussie girl (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.falconcrestlodge.ca/rooms.html

Here's a list of rooms at Falcon Crest


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 13, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> Because they are hotels.
> 
> You get what you pay for in Banff and Lake Louise is simply stunning.  Expensive - yes but worth it for a couple of days and serves as an ideal base for day trips.
> 
> ...



This is why I often tell people that the drive from Banff to Jasper is best if spread over 2 to 3 days.  You really need to devote the time to see the best of what the area offers.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 14, 2008)

I've got to get that review written, but we HATED HATED HATED Elkhorn at the Lodges. By far our worst timeshare experience ever.

We spent a couple of nights in Jasper in Hart House (a google search will turn them up) and saw the things at the upper end of the Icefields Pkwy from there. Saw the things in the middle on the drive down and the things on the lower end from Canmore. It worked out well for us.

Sheila


----------



## janej (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all for the suggestions!  I just found a week at the Banff Gate Mountain Resort and decided to switch over.  I read the TUG and RCI reviews.  It seems to be much less controversial.   Plus, it is almost half the points compare to the others.

I will start to look into hotels for 2-3 nights.  I know it might be best to split the time to more than 2 these places.  But if my parents join us, it would cost too much to pay for 2 rooms in $400-$500/night range.  I am very glad I can get a base resort for a week.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 16, 2008)

janej said:


> I will start to look into hotels for 2-3 nights.  I know it might be best to split the time to more than 2 these places.  But if my parents join us, it would cost too much to pay for 2 rooms in $400-$500/night range.  I am very glad I can get a base resort for a week.



It might not be that bad. Hart House was $125 a night for a 2br unit when we were there in June. I did find many that were much more expensive, but others in that range or even a little cheaper. And I was booking sort of last minute because of job chaos, so lots of the rentals were already booked up.

Sheila


----------



## labguides (Sep 16, 2008)

The worst timeshare we have experienced was Fairmont Riverside (building 8). Another tugger was going to stay there this summer. Hopefully, it was renovated. See my review in the review section.


----------



## RIMike (Sep 21, 2008)

*Fairmont Hotels*



Steamboat Bill said:


> Stick with the Fairmonts as they are located in Banff, Lake Pouise, and Jasper.



If you are only going to stay for a few days I agree with Bill the way to go is the Fairmont Hotels. I recently stayed in Both Jasper and  Banff (after changing from Lake Louise). Both stays were excellent!  I found the Fairmont at Lake Louise (which is suppose to be the nicest) a little boring. 

Jasper is much simpler in design, but then elk were eating berries off the bushes near our front door.  Banff Springs is an amazing old Hotel...worth staying there just for that.

Lake Louise is beautiful and we spent a whole day there...but a day is enough in my book.


----------



## marshmans (Sep 23, 2008)

The "Fairmont" hotel chain is different from the "Fairmont" timeshares. 

Fairmont Hillside, Riverside, Riverview and Mountainside are all timeshares located about 1hr from Banff/Canmore area. These are all timeshares located in Fairmont Hot Springs, BC. Riverview is the newest and nicest, then hillside, then riverside then mountainside.  We own at Riverview and love it, we like to ski with our kids and go every year.  If you exchange into these resorts you want Hillside as first choice (closer to pool and hot tub and outdoor waterpark in the summer) and then Riverview as second choice. 

The Fairmont hotel chain is very pricey but very nice, I believe it is actually the old Canada Pacific Railway hotel chain.  The Fairmont Banff Hotel has been there for probably 80 years if not more! They also have hotels at Lake Louise and Jasper.  These are THE top hotels in these areas, if you want to meet the 'rich and famous' this is where you would go!

Hope that help clarify the Fairmont differences!  Banff/Canmore, Jasper, and Fairmont Hot Springs are all fantastic places to go at any time of the year. Ski in winter, golf in summer and enjoy the beautiful scenery at any time of year!  Lots of hiking, museums, shopping, dining, etc.


----------



## barto (Sep 23, 2008)

A little late to the party here, but the mention of Banff Gate Mountain LODGE & SPA warranted a couple of comments, even though it's now out of the picture for the original poster.

It's been quite a few years now since we last stayed there, but the location is pretty good for those wishing to sight-see & such.  For those who don't already know, it's not *in* Canmore, it's in nearby Harvie Heights, which is just outside the Banff Park boundary and main entrance on Highway #1 (Trans-Canada), so it's got quick access to the main highway to get into Banff National Park, or to go the other way (Canmore, Kananaskis, Calgary) east.

The units were new at the time, and felt quite nice, although each unit is quite narrow (but deep).  Nice kitchen, as I recall.  Upstairs were the two bedrooms, each with a TV.  

Main drawback for us in the unit was that the air conditioner was pretty noisy...but when we turned it off, it got too warm (July)...but opening the window meant louder traffic noise from the (very) nearby highway.  So there wasn't an ideal sleeping situation for us at the time.

Amenities were also a little disappointing (tiny pool, shallow hot tub), but if you're going to be out exploring most of the time, that wouldn't be much of an issue.

Anyway, just saw the mention of BGML/Spa & thought I'd jot down a few thoughts in case others were wondering what it was like, or as a possibility for your next trip!  

Enjoy - Banff Gate Mountain RESORT has some fantastic views from pretty much every (large) deck, and it's really nice to have your own private chalet.  Definitely the quietest place we've stayed at in the area.  We bought a floating red week there a few years ago and also try to get there for a few weekends here and there.  

Bart


----------



## janej (Sep 24, 2008)

Bart,

Thanks a lot for the information.  It's great to hear from locals.  I am very happy about the switch to Banff Gate Mountain Resort after reading you post.  I am really looking forward to the trip.

Jane


----------

